# P8Z77-V no POST, BIOS or signals



## TBGAPowa (Aug 11, 2012)

brand new. everything is plugged in, leds on, fans spinning but no BIOS and POST start up. it didn't come with a speaker so i don't think i could hear any beeps. the monitor, keyboard and mouse aren't getting signals

i am not sure if it was my imagination but i do think i heard ticking sounds and smelled a bit of smoke while installing the cpu and hsf with the mobo placed on the cardboard box cover that came with it. or it may just be the smell of new computer hardware.

the mobo led was on so i don't understand

i can’t trust any technical service with expensive parts, maybe if it was oem i wouldn’t care as much.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 11, 2012)

Your motherboard should have a number of LEDs on it, labeled:
DRAM_LED, CPU_LED, and VGA_LED.

Are any of those lights staying lit up? You also have the fancy little flashing feature that doesn't require a CPU or memory, so maybe flashing the BIOS is in order. I know with my P9X79 Deluxe, it wouldn't boot because it was getting hung up on the DRAM. Come to find out flashing the latest BIOS fixed it. Make sure to read the instructions for it though, because you need to name the BIOS something specific for it to work.

Also, if the DRAM LED stays lit, the MemOK! button should let it get to post if there isn't something really wrong that is preventing it from booting.

Let us know how it goes after you check the LEDs and flash the BIOS.

Also, please fill in your system specs in the user control panel so we know all of the components that you're trying to use. It's always better to give more information than too little.


----------



## TBGAPowa (Aug 12, 2012)

MemOK!/DRAM led lights up red, what does that mean? i will try all the things that have been recommended to me when i have the time. thank you Aquinus for such valuable information. oh yeah and comp specs are updated. 

i cant see the cpu led because the hsf covers it, boot device led i believe was green and the flbk led wasn't on.

and i don't think there is a VGA led

here are some pics of the leds on the mobo


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 12, 2012)

Can you update the BIOS by using the white USB port and button on I/O panel? Your memory might not be supported on the BIOS you're currently running. It is very likely that a newer BIOS might solve this issue. Also, there should be a button near the DRAM LED labeled "MemOK!" which you might want to use:



			
				ASUS Manual for P8Z77-V said:
			
		

> MemOK! Switch
> Installing DIMMs that are incompatible with the motherboard may cause system boot failure, and the DRAM_LED near the MemOK! switch lights continuously. Press and hold the MemOK! switch until the DRAM_LED starts blinking to begin automatic memory compatibility tuning for successful boot."


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V/E7074_P8Z77-V.pdf

Once it is working, I would still flash the BIOS anyways if you take this route and it works.

I'm not one for reading manuals, but honestly, ASUS does a lot of things to their boards that are sometimes worth reading up on.


----------



## TBGAPowa (Aug 12, 2012)

UPDATE: solved- i tested the RAM one at a time both were ok, then tried both (properly reseating them this time, doh!) and the red DRAM led turned off the POST splashed on screen and the keyboard, mouse and monitor got their signals.

thanks Aquinus for taking your time to respond to my issue i will definitely look into the mobo manuals in more detail from now on


----------

